# FUNNY MBTI descriptors - LOL :)



## MinervaSSS (Oct 14, 2009)

:crazy: Ok, I had to post this here after stumbling across it online.

It was the 'Evil Overlord' descriptor for ENTJ that did it - that's my boss to a 'T'. She is a demon banshee who scatters her wrath on the office floor, in said fashion. 

Enjoy! 

"Not your typical personality types"
The REAL Personality Types Made Relevant


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

"These irrational thought patterns may sometimes cause INFPs to run off and join the circus, "


LOL!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha ha! The mad scientist! entps are awesome even with people trying to make us look bad!:crazy:

"ENTPs are creative, complex people who seek to improve their understanding of the natural world, usually by building armored fifty-story-tall robotic monsters with iron jaws and death-ray eyes, or by creating genetically mutated plagues that spread unstoppably across the land, turning all who are contaminated into mindless zombie drones. They are less likely to want to conquer the world than to destroy it utterly, reducing it to nothing but slag and rubble--though this is often merely a side-effect of their pursuit of knowledge"

AWESOME!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Evil Overlord sounds appealing and I'd be in great company too...I mean who wouldn't to be associated with greats such as: Ming the Merciless, John Bigboote (who the hell is he?), and Montgomery Burns?

But killer robots and porting my deadly brain lasers to Linux sounds cool too. :happy:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I fucking love the Tom Cruise comments. :tongue:


----------



## MinervaSSS (Oct 14, 2009)

I just learned that the author of this page is ENTP, lol. You can always count on ENTPs for inventively twisted humor.


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

Evidently, I'm a conspiracy theorist...and ENTJ's are trying to take over the world. 

Works for me. :crazy:


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

RECREATION: INTJs are often baffled by the strange and incomprehensible recreational rituals of other people, such as going to parties, watching television, and having sex. Instead, they prefer to spend their leisure time installing twin missile launchers in their cars to deter tailgaters and playing chess with megalomaniac CEOs of the Tyrell corporation.
COMPATIBILITY: Silly person, INTJs don't have relationships! They may, however build their own friends.


ahahaha


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I quite liked the idea that INTP and INTJ are compatible in relationships, since neither will be aware that they are in a relationship......


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> Whether he's creating bizarre religions aimed at bringing us all back to our origins as immortal space aliens made of pure thought or conducting seminars and classes on alien abduction, the ENFP is always seeking the answers to the great mysteries of life, such as "Who are we?" and "How can I use two tin cans and a Radio Shack multimeter to bring enlightenment to the world?" and "What is it with UFOs and anal probing, anyway?"


I actually am that crazy...soooo...:dry:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

pirhana is spelled wrong. It should be piranha. Shooting her is a more cost efficient way to kill the girl.

Just my two cents:crazy:


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

MinervaSSS said:


> :crazy: Ok, I had to post this here after stumbling across it online.
> 
> It was the 'Evil Overlord' descriptor for ENTJ that did it - that's my boss to a 'T'. She is a demon banshee who scatters her wrath on the office floor, in said fashion.
> 
> ...


 
Oooo darn my company firewall! I'm definitely going to have to read this after work... since I'm an ENTJ I definitely want to see if I'm a demon banshee :blushed:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

RECREATION: INTJs are often baffled by the strange and incomprehensible recreational rituals of other people, such as going to parties, watching television, and having sex. Instead, they prefer to spend their leisure time installing twin missile launchers in their cars to deter tailgaters and playing chess with megalomaniac CEOs of the Tyrell corporation.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUE!


----------



## skaiflakes (Apr 15, 2010)

How did he know I went to a party with my pants on backwards once?! :shocked:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

_The ENFP is gregarious, outgoing, and slightly silly; they often spend their leisure time engaged in role-playing games, _*having pillow fights that lead to wild, lustful lesbian orgies*_, or being abducted by space aliens._


YES!


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Utterly hilarious. I wish they were longer, and its true about ENTP's and ESFJ's I piss my sister off to no end, just for funzies, but at least I know how to dress at formal occasions thanks to her.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it wrong that I actually nodded when I read the description of my type ? Am I mad ?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

*ENFP: The Scientologist*

The ENFP is a creative thinker who sees all humanity as connected to a cosmic whole, and gives of himself tirelessly to improve the condition of his fellow man.

Whether he's creating bizarre religions aimed at bringing us all back to our origins as immortal space aliens made of pure thought or conducting seminars and classes on alien abduction, the ENFP is always seeking the answers to the great mysteries of life, such as "Who are we?" and "How can I use two tin cans and a Radio Shack multimeter to bring enlightenment to the world?" and "What is it with UFOs and anal probing, anyway?"

RECREATION: The ENFP is gregarious, outgoing, and slightly silly; they often spend their leisure time engaged in role-playing games, having pillow fights that lead to wild, lustful lesbian orgies, or being abducted by space aliens.

COMPATIBILITY: ENFPs are happiest in relationships with Tom Cruise.

Famous ENFPs include anyone who has ever dated Tom Cruise.
*
Tom Cruise, EWWWWWW....kill me now please *


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

COMPATIBILITY: INFPs and ISTJs generally exhibit a natural predator/prey relationship, which, though it might appear harsh and cruel from the outside, is all part of the natural cycle of life. In fact, were it not for the predation of the ISTJ, the population of INFPs would soon grow to unsustainable levels, overwhelming the ability of their ecological niche to support them.

xD


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

*ISTJ: The Thought Police*

ISTJs are characterized by loyalty, duty, and civic responsibility. As an ISTJ, you have a natural understanding of the value of civil harmony and order, and a deep-seated dislike of non-conformity, anarchy, and chaos.

For an ISTJ, work is very important to a sense of self-satisfaction. Happiness comes most easily for you when you have a job that allows you to express your ethic. Whether it's blasting traitorous rebel scum as a proud Imperial Stormtrooper or monitoring the population's cerebral implants searching for evidence of unauthorized thought patterns as one of the Thought Police, you're most satisfied when you are crushing the population beneath the iron boot heel of oppression on behalf of your masters.

RECREATION; ISTJs approach leisure with the same dedication they bring to spreading tyrrany and oppression. Common ISTJ pasttimes include cleaning their rifles, improving their marksmanship, betting on political dissidents in the Gladiator Arena, and macrame.

COMPATIBILITY: ISTJs are capable of stong emotional connections, bonding closely with the other ISTJs in their unit, platoon, or sector.

Famous ISTJs include TK-421, Torquemada, and Yuri Andropov.

lol


----------

